# I dropped Lacie



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I feel just awful. :crying:

When the evening news comes on, the girls usually tell me it's time to move to the bedroom. This happened last night as it normally does. Tilly went out through the doggie door to do her final potty before bedtime, and Lacie waited for me to pick her up and carry to to bed. 

I had Lacie in my left arm/hand and had an empty glass in my right hand. Was walking to the kitchen to put the glass in the dishwasher. 

Just as I was about to put the glass on the counter, Lacie, for some unknown reason, began to struggle to get down from my arm. I was trying to put the glass down and juggle her and all of a sudden she jumped/fell to the floor. We have a tile floor and Lacie was fallening about 4 feet and was twisting so that she fell on her back (I think). I dropped the glass on the floor to try to stop her from falling. It all happened so fast, I couldn't catch her.:w00t::w00t:

She seems OK. I checked her over and she's walking fine. I gave her a lot of body massages to see if there was any tender spot on her body, and she didn't seem to react as if she was in pain anywhere I touched.

I feel to guilty and was so scared knowing how badly she could have been injured (or killed). :smcry:

Guess I won't be carrying her with one hand only going forward. Not willing to take a chance with my baby girl.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I feel just awful. :crying:
> 
> When the evening news comes on, the girls usually tell me it's time to move to the bedroom. This happened last night as it normally does. Tilly went out through the doggie door to do her final potty before bedtime, and Lacie waited for me to pick her up and carry to to bed.
> 
> ...


Oh how scary!!!!!! Don't blame yourself though - it could happen to any one of us. It's always amazing to me that they wiggle like that...like they have no idea of the consequences. :blink: I've been carrying them and had them leap from my arms to the bed when they were still quite far away. Thank heavens she is alright, the little wiggleworm!!! (((((((Hugs)))))))))


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

oh Lynn! I know how scary that is! 
Milo once decided he wanted to jump off the grooming table! - Luckily he was fine!

If Lacie seems fine, then thats all that matters. Don't blame yourself - it was no ones fault.
:grouphug:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

oh Lynn, i'm so sorry that happened. please dont blame yourself, you tried to catch her, and the important thing is that she's fine. they are stronger that they look!! hugs to you and Lacie.:grouphug:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

How scary for you! 
I'm so happy that Lacie is okay!
You must have felt so awful, but you are a wonderful Mom!


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

Whew! Good thing she seems to be sturdy!  I (sort of) dropped Dora at the VETS office one time! I was trying to hold her and sign my bill (bad idea) and she was partly pinned agianst the wall for support. She ended up sliding down the wall! I sort of put my leg in the way to slow her down on her way down the wall so she didn't have a hard landing. I was just so embarrassed that the vet assistants all saw what an idiot I was! At least you didn't have witnesses.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Lynn, so many times I have worried about dropping one of my girls, it isn't your fault. I'm so glad Lacie is ok.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

phew! I'm so glad Lacie's okay!!! Must've been such a scary moment for the both of you, I'm glad it turned out okay. Hope the both of you will feel better soon! *pat*


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Aww, so sorry this happened, but it could happen to anyone. I'm glad she seems to be doign okay.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

That must have been frightening, but I'm glad that she's OK. 
Things like this happen. No matter how careful we are or how much concern and love we have for our fluffs, things happen.

I was assembling a headboard a few years ago and as I grabbed a metal piece, I accidentally bonked Haiku on the head. It made a significant thud sound and I felt terrible. She acted as if she didn't even notice anything happened. I'm grateful that usually these pups are more sturdy than they look.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

glad Lacie is fine...thanks for sharing this story...

I carry my girls up to bed every evening and then down in the morning, but I do try and hold them both with one hand as I open my bedroom door (which I will no longer),,,the girls also try and jump out of my arms in the morning if they are urgent to use the potty...I have all hardwood and stone floors so I am going to be MORE carefull...

Hugs and wet kisses to Lacie!!!!....and her shook up mommy!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Lynn don't beat yourself up. It happens. It's horrible but it does happen to all of us. If you own a malt you really do need a 3rd arm. I've been there too on many occassions. It breaks our heart to hurt them but we never mean to. I'm so glad Lacie seems ok. Extra massages and kisses seem to be the perfect remedy!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Lynn - I know that petrified feeling when something like that happens and you just wish you could take it back again. Not only can it happen to all of us, I really think that something like that has happened to all of us. Remember when Tyler leapt out of DH's arms from the sofa and "landed kind of funny" according to DH and was limping and I was in San Diego!!! I didn't blame him but know how wriggly they are, and strong willed and strong. Sometimes Tyler really struggles to go for or away from something and it's that split second. And I only have one fluff. Don't know how you all juggle multiples but this makes us pause and realize it just takes a minute. Happy you also didn't have broken glass to contend with. 
I'm so glad Lacie's okay and in addition to the kisses and hugs Tammy mentioned, treats are always a crowd pleaser.  And mommy needs a drink though I seem to remember you saying you don't. Lemonade, anyone? :hugging:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oo mama dont feel bad , it was an accident luckily she is ok , once dolce was on couch with me n i went to put him down n he squirmed n fell it was a real short distance but he kinda landed on his side n his head banged the floor .. i felt so bad , and luckily he was fine .. they r squirmy lil things , hugs to u , u r a great mom!! 
on another note when i had my first daughter she was days old n i was going thru like a doorway and when i turned i banged her lil head , omg i was traumatized , but shes sixteen n fine now lol , things happen ..


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh Lynn I am glad both of you are alright! And like everyone said, I think we have all had these things happen to us. I was sweeping the other day and turned quickly and whacked Noel in the head. I felt so bad, but luckily she was fine. 

And speaking of human babies...I had my first daughter, malayah, and had to trim her fingernails for the first time. I didn't realize that baby's nails are attached to the skin further up than ours. I was trying to cut the white parts off and cut off the tip of her finger too! OMgoodness I was mortified!!!!! I made a tiny bandaid out of keenex and tape and called my Mom and MIL bawling that I was a rotton mother. Luckily, malayah didn't even seem to notice and her finger was fine. But man I felt soooooo bad!!!

lol


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg i did that too . lol but when u banged my daughters head i was 19 n she was like three days , it was aweful ! her huge cry and i was in shock , because i banged her hard , i laugh now but it was terrible.


missiek said:


> Oh Lynn I am glad both of you are alright! And like everyone said, I think we have all had these things happen to us. I was sweeping the other day and turned quickly and whacked Noel in the head. I felt so bad, but luckily she was fine.
> 
> And speaking of human babies...I had my first daughter, malayah, and had to trim her fingernails for the first time. I didn't realize that baby's nails are attached to the skin further up than ours. I was trying to cut the white parts off and cut off the tip of her finger too! OMgoodness I was mortified!!!!! I made a tiny bandaid out of keenex and tape and called my Mom and MIL bawling that I was a rotton mother. Luckily, malayah didn't even seem to notice and her finger was fine. But man I felt soooooo bad!!!
> 
> lol


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sue - yes I ended up with broken glass on the floor and I was, of course, barefoot. But I just needed to get to Lacie. Didn't matter if I cut my foot -- just that Lacie was OK.

When I was 7, we had a very, very tiny Chihuahua. She jumped from my mother's arms towards my father and ended up hitting her head on the tile floor and died instantly. I was in the family room with them when this happened, so the possibilities are very vivid to me. So I guess it really scares me more than normal when something like this happens.

Now I'm glad that Lacie is 6 lbs and not any smaller.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh Lynn,

My biggest fear is that I'm going to drop the boys or fall and crush them.
I carry them down the stairs in the morning... one under each arm and 
then I have to go back for Benny. Nobody in this bunch can walk on their
own... talk about spoiled maltese...lol...:blink: Sometimes I'm half asleep 
and I don't even know how I do it. It's sooo easy to fall or 
drop one of them!

I'm so glad Lacie's okay. I'm sure that she forgave you 
immediately. :wub: You should definitely forgive yourself, too.

Hugs.
Debbie


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

ooo wow thanks god she is a sturdy fluff , im so sorry about that lil chihuahua too , poor baby , u must have been traumatized .


Lacie's Mom said:


> Sue - yes I ended up with broken glass on the floor and I was, of course, barefoot. But I just needed to get to Lacie. Didn't matter if I cut my foot -- just that Lacie was OK.
> 
> When I was 7, we had a very, very tiny Chihuahua. She jumped from my mother's arms towards my father and ended up hitting her head on the tile floor and died instantly. I was in the family room with them when this happened, so the possibilities are very vivid to me. So I guess it really scares me more than normal when something like this happens.
> 
> Now I'm glad that Lacie is 6 lbs and not any smaller.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh Lynn, I know how scary that had to be for you. It wasn't your fault. I have to get after Snowball for trying to jump off of the chair in the kitchen. He gets excited when he hears his Poppi come home from a trip to the store, etc. If Snowball is in my arms, it's amazing how he can try and wiggle out of them. I have to tell him to "Stay!" ... but, he still is waiting to get down and run around in circles and bark until Felix comes in the door! As I am putting Snowball down on the floor ... he looks like he is trying to fly ... and, all four of his little leggies are running back and forth in mid-air! 

And, then when his Poppi comes through the door ... who does Snowball come back to ... as he jumps up and down? Me!! :HistericalSmiley: 

I am glad Lacie is okay. Please give her some hugs and kisses from me. And, big hugs for you, too, Lynn. :wub::tender:


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

(((((HUG)))))

I can understand how scary that must have been! But I agree, you can't blame yourself, it was a freak accident. It's not like you threw her down in anger...that would be horrible. But an accident is something you can't control even tho you TRIED when you tried to catch her! You did all you could!!
I would just keep an eye on her (which I'm sure you're already doing if you're anything like me!) and try to relax a little.
Oh, and Vi says it happens to the best of them, and that she's sure Lacie still loves you because you take such great care of her and she knows it was an accident, so not to be too hard on yourself. 

~~Cheri & Vi~~


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I know how scary it is when things like that happen. Lynn, it wasn't your fault, and you sacrificed your glass to try and save Lacie from falling. Thankfully she is okay...as fragile as they can be, most of the time they are quite resilient!

London once jumped from my arms and tumbled on our hardwood floors, I thought for sure she would have been injured. Another time, I was carrying Preston down the stairs and slipped and fell down all of the stairs...but I held on tight to Preston...although I was sore for a couple of days. We have a true motherly instinct to protect our babies for sure.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

How scary!

Aren't you glad now Lacie isn't one of those teeny, tiny Maltese you were just talking about a few weeks ago?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you for sharing to remind us all to be oh so careful ALL the time. We can't keep things from happening but we can try----that is about all anyone can do. I often pray that I will react well when I come into a situation that is over my head and I am not prepared for----God gives grace even when we don't have time to pray or think! 
I am thankful w/you that all is well w/your little baby! Kitzel sends her kisses.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Lynn, I'm so glad Lacie is OK. Like the others have said it wasn't your fault and accidients happen. The important thing is she's fine. When Zoey was a pup she (all 1 1/2 pounds of her) jumped out of a carrier on the post office parking lot. :w00t: I thought I had her secure but didn't and I felt terrible! TG she wasn't hurt at all but it sure made me more careful! 
Hugs to you and Lacie.
:grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm glad Lacie wasn't injured. You never know when the little squirmers are going to try to bail out. I've had a few close calls.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

aww! Glad she's ok! 

don't feel too bad - I've dropped Caddy before and she wasn't even squirming.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Bet you scared yourself more than Lacie! ....Know the feeling, it's horrible.  Thank goodness she's ok. These pups can scare the dickens out of us sometimes...

One time Ava was upstairs with me and Stan came in the door, she was trying to see what the other dogs were barking about and got too close to the edge....she fell all the way down the stairs. Thank goodness they are carpeted... she was shaken up, but unhurt. :sweatdrop: and this was even after that horrible ordeal we went through with our tiny Angel. :w00t:

Give that precious little girl kisses from us.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> *Sue - yes I ended up with broken glass on the floor *and I was, of course, barefoot. But I just needed to get to Lacie. Didn't matter if I cut my foot -- just that Lacie was OK.
> 
> When I was 7, we had a very, very tiny Chihuahua. She jumped from my mother's arms towards my father and ended up hitting her head on the tile floor and died instantly. I was in the family room with them when this happened, so the possibilities are very vivid to me. So I guess it really scares me more than normal when something like this happens.
> 
> Now I'm glad that Lacie is 6 lbs and not any smaller.


Lynn - I was watching Martha Stewart yesterday, a show dedicated to all things dogs and they had a trainer on and she was saying you need to teach a dog to come but also to go away on command. Martha was surprised and asked why that command and the trainer said, "If you drop a glass and it breaks you don't want them to get cut." That's what made me ask about the glass. So there you go. I'm so sorry about what happened to your Chihuahua. I had one and it was so delicate I was scared I would step on it. But he was pretty ornery too and would probably bite you before you ever could step on him.:w00t: Self preservation.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

We have nothing but hardwood and tile in our house. I remember
the first time Chloe leaped of the sofa, thought I was going to 
have a heart attack. I was more upset then her, she has'nt
done it again. Unfortunely accidents happen, don't beat yourself
up over it. It's a good excuse to give her extra hugs though!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Lynn, I know exactly how that could happen because Rocky does the same thing. My trainer told me to teach him, whenever he wiggles to hold him out from my body with two hands ofcourse, and say EH!!! And keep him out there till he stops wiggling around and then put him down. I am still trying this with him. So please don't feel too badly because it happens...hugs. I know how you feel! :sweatdrop:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh Lynn - I'm so sorry this happened. I'm glad Lacie's OK!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Lynn please don't blame yourself this could happen to anyone of us. Glad to hear that Lacie is ok.:grouphug:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh Lynn sorry. I know how you feel. I dropped Moxie once at the vet. I flipped out and cried too. After he had a shot the vet tech handed him to me and i thought I had him and accidentally dropped him. I felt so bad but luckily he was Ok. I'm sure Lacie is fine. Try not to worry.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks everyone. Lacie seems fine and has been romping and playing with Tilly and her toys most of this evening. I've checked her over again several times and all seems to be OK. (Thank you God.) 

I still feel bad that I dropped her and know what could have happened. I shared this story with DH and his comment was, "well you know, she does have 4 legs."

So all is well, EXCEPT that my big toe (that I cut on the broken glass) hurts like all get out.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh, so glad she is ok. I have almost dropped Trixie on more than one occasion. She is a stubborn little wiggler. Once, while holding her with her head on my shoulder, she suddenly "scaled" me and tried to jump off my shoulder. That is so scary! I sympathize. It just makes you realize you have to hold them tight. LOL. Hope your toe is better.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh, how scary! That's one of my biggest fears. I'm SO glad she's ok. *hugs* to you both!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Thank God Lacie is OK ..Dont feel guilty it has happened to me and I'm sure many more of us ...They do manage to try to wiggle there way down when they want ..


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am glad she is ok. These little scamps wriggle and get underfoot so easily it is virtually impossible for nothing ever to happen I think.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

silverhaven said:


> I am glad she is ok. These little scamps wriggle and get underfoot so easily it is virtually impossible for nothing ever to happen I think.


Isn't that the truth!


----------

